# Snowball - Dancing Too - The Whole Clip ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to Snowball, the dancing cockatoo, dancing to the whole song .. about 4 1/2 mins .. if you liked the short clip, you'll love this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N7IZmRnAo6s

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks. What a ham!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Will we EVER stop thinking this is funny??? Laughing till I cried AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG -- TOOOOOOO funny  I forwarded the link to everyone in my office and we all agree - Snowball is no doubt ready for the mosh pit  No wonder Snowball looks to be in such great shape - I would be too if I did that kind of exercise  Hmmm... now ya got me thinking....


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks so much, Terry!

It brought some respite to an otherwise worrisome day...re: Cal. fires.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dezirrae said:


> Snowball is no doubt ready for the mosh pit


Dang! Showing my age again .. had to look up what the heck moshing and a mosh pit is  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty amazing focus to keep going through the entire song! What energy! Just curious - is the high stepping a common cockatoo behavior or is he mimicing his people?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Pretty amazing focus to keep going through the entire song! What energy! Just curious - is the high stepping a common cockatoo behavior or is he mimicing his people?


I don't think his people could hold a candle to his dancing  Seriously, I think that was 100% Snowball expressing himself. I have had cockatiels that loved to kind of "pace" across a perch and bounce to music, but nothing like Snowball. My Lucas does get really, really wound up at times and also "paces" in his own way .. still nothing like Snowball and his dancing.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just saw this notice today -- Snowball and Irena will appear on the David Letterman Show on Thursday, November 1st. If you enjoy the show, please send a thank you to Mr. Letterman. Irena also posted a brief "history" of Snowball's story on if anyone would like to read -- http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/10/message-from-snowballs-mom.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dezirrae said:


> Just saw this notice today -- Snowball and Irena will appear on the David Letterman Show on Thursday, November 1st. If you enjoy the show, please send a thank you to Mr. Letterman. Irena also posted a brief "history" of Snowball's story on if anyone would like to read -- http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/10/message-from-snowballs-mom.html


Thanks for letting us know about the Letterman show and for the link to more of Snowball's story.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Just saw this notice today -- Snowball and Irena will appear on the David Letterman Show on Thursday, November 1st. If you enjoy the show, please send a thank you to Mr. Letterman. Irena also posted a brief "history" of Snowball's story on if anyone would like to read -- http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/10/message-from-snowballs-mom.html


Thanks, Dezirrae!

I hope to see Snowball and Irena on the Letterman Show!!

I have seen the long and short Backstreet videos and the Huey Lewis one!

That Snowball is QUITE the Dancin' KING!  

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the heads up. I watch Snowball every day and laugh every time I see him.

I did e-mail Irena and told her how much we were enjoying Snowball's video and got a nice reply back. Just think what help he could be contributing to parrots in general.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...Just think what help he could be contributing to parrots in general.


Especially if it helps people understand that parrots don't bite and scream because they're bad, but because their perspective is different from ours.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the Letterman show and for the link to more of Snowball's story.
> 
> Terry


I just watched the segment on the Letterman show last night. (I taped it). David Letterman made me MAD. He kept poking at the Snowball and looked thoroughly disgusted when he had to pick up the poop off of the chair. He acted like an idiot if you ask me.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *David Letterman made me MAD. He kept poking at the Snowball and looked thoroughly disgusted when he had to pick up the poop off of the chair. He acted like an idiot if you ask me*


*I agree.*

He seemed bored with the whole thing and wouldn't even let Snowball finish.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, agree. The Snowball segment was very poorly handled in my opinion. I keep thinking maybe Jay Leno or Larry King or someone with perhaps a better bird side manner will invite Snowball to be on their show.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I AGREE with what everyone has said about that Letterman Show!  

'Course, matters were NOT helped because I have never liked the man and sure didn't change my opinion with that show!

Also, I should have known things would go downhill when Snowball was listed under "Stupid Pet Tricks!"

I sooooo wished that Snowball would have pooped on LETTERMAN! At least Snowball left behind HIS opinion of Letterman AND his show! 

WAAAAY TO GO, SNOWBALL!!  YOU DA BIRD!!

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That WAS a disappointing show  I was so hoping that Snowball would be "in her element" but I'm sure she was quite nervous. Personally I think Irena should have let Letterman stick his finger within biting distance of Snowball's cute beak  Would give new meaning to "nip & tuck"  

I did love seeing Snowball's crest (is that what they call it) -- that is one really adorable bird! 

Maybe we can all write to a better show - one of the morning show's maybe - and see if we can get them to do a segment on birds and rehabbing?? I don't watch the morning shows - any votes for which one might be the best ?


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL ~ that's fantastic! 

I'm not too keen in his music taste, though ~ maybe we should send him some new music for the coming xmas? 

Super cute, hadn't even seen it before...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> That WAS a disappointing show  I was so hoping that Snowball would be "in her element" but I'm sure she was quite nervous. Personally I think Irena should have let Letterman stick his finger within biting distance of Snowball's cute beak  Would give new meaning to "nip & tuck"
> 
> I did love seeing Snowball's crest (is that what they call it) -- that is one really adorable bird!
> 
> Maybe we can all write to a better show - one of the morning show's maybe - and see if we can get them to do a segment on birds and rehabbing?? I don't watch the morning shows - any votes for which one might be the best ?



LOVE it! "Nip & Tuck!" That's Fuuunny! "Grab and BITE" also comes to mind! 

I do believe, tho, that Snowball is a MALE Cockatoo. I'm positive that Irena referred to Snowball as a "he." 

Actually, the "song" didn't really even start enough so Snowball could get into the "beat!" I don't think he was nervous, just didn't have enough "song" to dance to...just a drum beat to start things "steppin'!" He was not given a chance to strut his stuff!

Someone else will have to suggest a show. I don't usually watch TV during the day. In fact, I don't watch THAT much TV anyway...too busy being a Nosy Member Buncher on this site!  

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, another thing we agree on - can't stand the man.


----------

